# New ProMaster upfit photos



## zac (May 11, 2009)

UncleMike said:


> Some photos of my completed upfit. The partition is Sortimo Protexx, floor mat is Bedrug Vantred, lights are LED strips from Amazon, everything else is from American Van. The empty space between the two bin racks is for 3 ladders - 6' step, Little Giant Extreme 22, Little Giant Velocity 13 - all standing upright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet, congratulations.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Drsparky14 (Oct 22, 2016)

What is the empty space I see? Is that for a big screen tv?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

Wow that turned out super nice


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Very nice indeed. It won't look like that in a year!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It would just about break my heart to mess that up with tools and materials. I might just move in there.


----------



## Satch (Mar 3, 2011)

Very nice. And dirt cheap too, right?:wink:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Which model van is that?
High top, long wheelbase.

Did you get the 2500 or the 3500?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

where's the cooler, the coffee machine, and the lunchbox, the solar panel and battery charging station ?

looks real nice. tell us what you spent.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hax just came in his pants.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Hax just came in his pants.


No, I am pretty mad. His truck is stupid and I hate it. And it's not because I am jealous, I swear.


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Real nice setup.

I also was wondering though, what's the plan for that empty space?
Big TV would e nice tho............


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> Which model van is that?
> High top, long wheelbase.
> 
> Did you get the 2500 or the 3500?


It's a 2500 high roof, 159" wheelbase.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

wildleg said:


> where's the cooler, the coffee machine, and the lunchbox, the solar panel and battery charging station ?
> 
> looks real nice. tell us what you spent.


All the American Van stuff was about $2150 - cash and carry, installed by me (I live about 30 minutes from their factory). The partition, cargo mat, and Line-X coated aluminum diamond plate sills were about $1800 with installation.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

Drsparky14 said:


> What is the empty space I see? Is that for a big screen tv?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wish [emoji2] 

It's for 3 ladders standing upright. Only 1 of which sticks out beyond the larger bin rack by a few inches.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

He means the space inside of the shelf on the passenger side.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

HackWork said:


> He means the space inside of the shelf on the passenger side.


Ahhh... It was intended for boxes of cable - I can get 15 boxes of Cat5e in there (5 wide, 3 high). Separate shelves for each layer of boxes would wouldn't work since there's a 3 inch lip on each shelf, and two additional shelves would cost me 6 inches in useable height. I'm new thinking about adding in one shelf (and sacrifice 5 boxes of cable) to add an 18 drawer cabinet (also from American Van, but from my old van).

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That's the one thing I don't like about the American Van shelves, they have a 3" lip. I'd prefer 2", even 1".


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

HackWork said:


> That's the one thing I don't like about the American Van shelves, they have a 3" lip. I'd prefer 2", even 1".


Yeah, I think 2 inches is more than enough to keep stuff on the shelf. But the price more than makes up for it, I think. I got a price of $2600 (installed) for a "basic" communications shelving package from a local Adrian Steel dealer, and the shelves in that package are only 12 inches deep.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Yup, American Van shelving is as good or better than Adrian Steel, but half the price.

I have the other American Van store up by me, I have to stop there tomorrow for parts holder.


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

Got any shots of it loaded up? 

Promaster is on my shortlist (sort of) of new trucks. 

Are you planning on carting around 15 boxes of cat5?


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

HackWork said:


> I have the other American Van store up by me, I have to stop there tomorrow for parts holder.


That explains a lot, knowing you are from *that* area.


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Got any shots of it loaded up?
> 
> Promaster is on my shortlist (sort of) of new trucks.
> 
> Are you planning on carting around 15 boxes of cat5?


I was originally leaving room for that much, but have since added a shelf to that open area, cutting it down to 8 boxes and a bucket of string.

I'll take some pictures tomorrow, but with all the bins there's not much to see.

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

Really nice! :thumbsup:
I'm jealous!


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

mdnitedrftr said:


> Got any shots of it loaded up?
> 
> Promaster is on my shortlist (sort of) of new trucks.
> 
> Are you planning on carting around 15 boxes of cat5?


Here are the pics of it loaded up. Not very exciting, but I'm fairly happy with the passenger side tall storage at the rear door.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Looks good!

Get that piece of pipe off the floor!!! 


What is that thing of top of the rack on the right in the first picture?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Man this is one super deluxe setup @UncleMike 



HackWork said:


> What is that thing of top of the rack on the right in the first picture?


http://www.buyladder-max.com/multi-tray-tool-and-project-tray-for-step-ladders-and-standoffs/


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Get that piece of pipe off the floor!!!
> 
> ...


The pipe is gone - returned to Home Depot today. I actually thought about removing it for the pics.

That's a LadderMax ladder standoff in the first picture. It's got interchangeable "legs" - a straight set for leaning on regular walls, and a curved set to straddle a corner. As designed the legs attach with 1/4" bolts and nylon lock nuts, but that was a hassle to change, so I drilled out the holes to 5/16" and replaced the bolts with D-rings. It also has a tray that attaches between the legs, which comes in really handy.

For reference, here's a few pics of the old van with all that stuff in it, plus a cart that I haven't moved into the new van yet (that has to go on the floor )


----------



## mdnitedrftr (Aug 21, 2013)

UncleMike said:


> Here are the pics of it loaded up. Not very exciting, but I'm fairly happy with the passenger side tall storage at the rear door.


Looks good! You definitely needed the extra room.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> HackWork said:
> 
> 
> > I have the other American Van store up by me, I have to stop there tomorrow for parts holder.
> ...



I demand to know what this means


----------



## 29573 (Apr 8, 2012)

That’s a great setup. Wishing I went the Sortimo route.


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

How’s the Promaster holding up? Any major maintenance needed?


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

So far, so good. The only maintenance/repairs so far have been an oil change.

Unrelated to the ProMaster itself, I noticed last week that one of the installed shelving units had a little give to it when I leaned on it; a few of the bolts holding the shelves to the floor have become loose, despite using nylon lock nuts. I think it's a result of not using spacers between the bottom of the shelves and the floor of the van (to compensate for the thickness of the installed cargo mat, and the compressibility of the mat itself). I think this is a result of the compressibility of the mat - age is causing it to not rebound like it used to, and the loaded shelves are causing it to compress more than when the shelves were initially installed.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Very nice setup. What a difference between your old van and your new van!


----------



## Smileyboy (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice. I’m glad to hear that everything is working out for you with your van. I’ve been looking at the Promaster and also a transit. I like the looks of the pro master better. But I’m having concerns about purchasing one. I buy all of my vans used and I don’t see a reason to buy new. I’m just wondering about maintenance costs, it seems that there’s been quite a few people complaining about engines and transmissions.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I jobs I could have done with a van like that. I might of been able to find what I knew I had but couldn't find.
Very nice.


Tim.


----------

